# ..:: مشروع لاندسكيب - امتحان سنة ثالثة ::..



## ToKSeeDo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النهاردة هعرض عليكم امتحان نصف السنة لمادة تنسيق المواقع للسنة الثالثة أيام مانا كنت طالب عام 2005

وده كان عبارة عن تنسيق لموقع في الساحل الشمالي 120×70 ، يحده من الغرب قرية سياحية ومن الشرق منطقة عسكرية ومن الشمال البحر ومن الجنوب الطريق الدولي ...

عناصر المشروع كانت كالاتي:
1-	منطقة للجلسات
2-	منطقة ترفيهية للأطفال
3-	كافيتيريا
4-	ملعب
5-	مناطق خضراء 
6-	الممشى الرئيسي على البحر
7-	أي إضافات أخرى تناسب ظروف المشروع

استخدمت في تصميمي للمشروع الموديول الاورجانيك (Organic Module) لأنه يعطي للمستخدم راحة بصرية كما استخدمت عناصر جبلية ومستويات مختلفة لكسر حالة الملل وأيضا استخدمت عنصر الماء لتلطيف الجو ولإعطاء منظر طبيعي متميز بجوار للمنظر الأساسي وهو البحر.

يلاحظ في التصميم أن الممشى الرئيسي مستمر إلى القرية المجاورة ولكنه بالطبع منتهي عند المنطقة العسكرية حيث تم إضافة مارينا بحبث يكون لها وظيفتان الأولى هي سهولة الحركة والانتقال البحري من وإلى القرية عن طريق المارينا والثانية هي الفصل التام بين الموقع والمنطقة العسكرية

أترككم مع صور المشروع
.
.
.

















"وبعتذر عن شدة إبهار الصور وده لعدم جودة الكاميرا المستخدمة"​


----------



## القدس في العيون (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد مبارك اخي


----------



## mnci (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## الصبا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

قبل اى تعليق على المشروع اهنئك على :14: ال free hand
المشروع جيد ولكنه من رأى ينقصه بعض التحديد للمناطق المكونة للمشروع
وترابطها بكتله الكافيتريا فكان يمكنك اخذ الخطوط المستقيمة كتحديد لكل عنصر
ثم فى كل منطقة تقوم بتقسيمها على شكل كرفات حتى تكسر الملل
بما انها منطقة ترفيهية كما هو موضح فى مشروعك
ولكن اجمالا عمل رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ToKSeeDo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا للمرور والتقد البناء

جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## نملة سحرية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور مرررا حلوة


----------



## خالدبن خلد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف بس اقولك اطلع من الكليه لان التصميم مرة فاشل وراح تضيع عمرك ,في دراسة واخرتها الفشل في الحياة العملية


----------



## البوليتكنك (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ToKSeeDo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نملة

البوليتكنك

ميرسي كتير على المرور 

منورين التوبيك والله

اما بالنسبة للمهندس خالد / شكرا على النقد البناء وأتمنى اشوفك في كل مرة !!


----------



## غزل بنات (24 ديسمبر 2008)

خالدبن خلد قال:


> اسف بس اقولك اطلع من الكليه لان التصميم مرة فاشل وراح تضيع عمرك ,في دراسة واخرتها الفشل في الحياة العملية


 

عذرا أخي الفاضل.. أنا لسه طالبة معمارية
ونقابل امتحانات بنفس هالمستوى
وهذا مجهود يشكر عليه الأخ الفاضل

بالنسبة لكلامك ,, فالتصميم يختلف من شخص لآخر
وفي ناس عندها امكانية تصميم وربما تفتقر لبعض المهارات
بس
ممكن تذكر لنا سبب فشل التصميم... كلنا نحب نتعلم ونستفيد من أحكام الأخرين


الأخ نزل عمله الذي قام به في مرحلة الدراسة والتعلم,,, يعني محتاج لتعليقاتنا ونصائحنا
واشكر له ثقته وطرح موضوعه للإفادة

اتمنى لك التوفيق...تسلم
​


----------



## ToKSeeDo (5 مايو 2009)

غزل البنات

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المرور الطيب 

وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ويدي كل واحد على أد نيته

طاب مساؤكم


----------



## الوسام الماسى (9 مايو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ToKSeeDo (7 مايو 2010)

أشكرك لمرورك


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ToKSeeDo (16 مايو 2010)

أشكرك يا محمد على المرور الكريم

نورت التوبيك والله


----------



## marwo_20 (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا شايفه انى فى مجهود فى المشروع ده واكتر حاجه عجبانى انو free hand بس شايفه انو محتاج تطوير شويه على شويه ربط بين الكتل والاهتمام بالمسارات والتخديم وهيطلع منو حاجه 
بالتوفيق واستمر فى المحاوله وان شاء الله هتوصل


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (14 أغسطس 2011)

عمل اكثر من رائع بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## arch-life (2 مايو 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك​


----------

